# Ohne Schein auf Rügen



## Weißfischhorror (4. Mai 2013)

Über die kommenden Feiertage werde ich nach Rügen fahren.
Da dachte ich mir ich kann doch dort angeln gehen- dort gibt es ja den Touristenschein.
Jetzt habe ich ein bisschen rumgesurft und gelesen, dass der Antrag 10 Tage vor dem angeln der Behörde vorliegen muss!
(http://www.ruegenmagic.de/touristenangelschein-ruegen.htm)

Da ich sonst in Brandenburg auf Friedfisch (auch ohne Fischereischein) angel und bis jetzt immer kurzfristig im nächsten Angelladen die  Fischereiabgabe kaufen konnte, frage ich mich ob ich das auch auf Rügen tun kann?  #c
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und würde mich über Antwoten sehr freuen.

(Tut mir leid ich hab das Thema ausversehen zweimal erstellt.
Dieses Thema könnt ihr löschen)


----------



## JCB 500 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ohne Schein auf Rügen*

hi 
du kannst denn turischein beim einwohnermeldewesen in bergen kaufen oder bei Klatt und Ko´s Angelladen 
http://www.anglertreff-ruegen.de/is/index.php?id=86


----------

